# Revenir à Mac OS après LinuxMint



## gorosk (17 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 
J essaie depuis un moment de *réinstaller Mac OS 10.4* après etre passé pendant quelques temps à *Linux Mint*. 
Toutefois, lorsque je démarre l installation, le processus s arrete  après peu au niveau "sélectionner une destination". Malheureusement je  ne peux choisir aucune destination car l image du disque dur ne s  affiche pas dans la boite de dialogue.
Merci pour votre aide, 
Gorosk


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2013)

passer par utilitaire disque qui est sur le cd-dvd gris fourni avec le mac
et verifier si c'est pareil


----------



## edd72 (18 Mai 2013)

Oui, déjà passer par l'Utilitaire de Disque pour remettre en GUID-HFS+

Et retester...

_(si le problème persiste, on peut supposer qu'il y a un problème avec la micro-partition EFI -puisqu'il s'agit ici d'un Mac Intel => LinuxMint- causé par l'installation de Linux seul -et donc écrasement par le lanceur Grub ou autre- mais bon ce ne sera à voir que si le problème persiste après reformatage du HDD avec un schéma de partition GUID et une partition HFS+)_


----------



## ducati33 (18 Mai 2013)

Je pense que la solution la plus simple si tu veut faire une clean install est de formater ton disque dur.


----------



## gorosk (20 Mai 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide précieuse!
Je suis passé par l utilitaire de disque et j ai enfin pu réinstaller Mac OS 10.4 pour pouvoir récuperer le logiciel de l iSight.
Encore merci,
Gorosk


----------

